# Favorite broadhead?



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm gonna try to stick one with the bow this year and was wondering what everyone's favorite broadhead is?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

rage 2 blade


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

not to hijack the thread, but I got a question. Hopefully somebody has an answer. As everyone knows, this spring turkey season will be the first where we can check our birds in online/over the phone. Prior to this season, when checking a turkey in at a check station, it was REQUIRED that the head of the turkey be attached to the body when checking it in. This made broadheads such as the gobbler guillotine illegal to use in Ohio. (I checked a few years ago with the local wildlife officer). Since we will no longer have to physically check the bird in at a check station, does this mean that broadheads designed to decapitate a turkey are now legal? Any info would be appriciated


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i never thought they were illegal before the new system. i always figured if you took the bird and the head with youto check in, you'd be ok. i see them in archery shops and gander mtn. i doubt gander mtn would sell them in a state where they are illegal to use. im not too sure your local officer was right. id contact the main odnr office to be sure.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ezbite....when i spoke with my local officer, it was when i lived in columbus and the main office was his office...he said that the head MUST be attached to the bird when checking in, therefore essentially the broadheads are legal, but the purpose of them (cutting the head off a turkey), was not


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

i personally think the broadhead you choose is your choice. whatever you are most accurate with will work best for turkey. i personally like the little 4 blade slick trick 100 grains. the tom i shot just folded up and rolled. i might use the blood runner this year because thats what ive been shootin with since deer season, but i honestly would say slick tricks shoot just like a field point.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Rocket Hammer Head, I have taken 3 with these.


----------

